

Linode: Native IPv6 now available in all locations - timewasted
http://blog.linode.com/2012/02/28/native-ipv6-now-available-in-all-locations/

======
tshtf
Hopefully Amazon will do this with all EC2 locations soon! They're a bit
behind the curve here.

------
akent
This is excellent. Also, I was not previously aware of the "World IPv6 Launch"
linked to in the post which also looks like a great initiative:
<http://www.worldipv6launch.org/>

------
throwaway64
does linode still offer only /128s?

~~~
tshtf
From the FAQ [1]:

 _We are also offering the ability to have an entire /64 or /56 subnet routed
to one of your IPv6 addresses – even one of the Pool addresses, which means
you can fail over the entire subnet._

[1]: <http://www.linode.com/IPv6/>

------
jebblue
I don't do IPv6 yet but I'm glad Linode is ahead of the pack.

------
MIT_Hacker
I think this belongs here: <http://xkcd.com/865/>

